

Docker Client for Windows Is Now Available - yalooze
http://azure.microsoft.com/blog/2015/04/16/docker-client-for-windows-is-now-available

======
eibrahim
This is awesome... Hopefully this will make my development on windows machines
a little easier. I can't wait for the day to be able to fully write .net code
on my mac.

Pipe dream: Visual Studio cross platform - that would be killer.

------
Zekio
Now we just need the Docker it self to be able to run on windows, should
happen before years end? (crossing fingers)

~~~
dogma1138
Why the hell would you need that on Windows? You already have Isolated User
Space instances built into the OS. If you want the "look and feel" of Docker
it's supposed to come with Windows Server 10, however i have a strong feeling
that it will be based on MSFT's App-V tech or something built from scratch
rather than sharing even a single line of code with Docker it self.

To be fair Windows doesn't "need" docker the way the current Linux ecosystem
does, cross software compatibility and dependency miss match nightmares don't
plague Windows, and even in the rare cases where you have issues (mostly when
you run splintered software to being with e.g. PHP, Python, Ruby etc.) you can
always create separate user spaces for it and if in integrates with say IIS
then you don't have an issue to begin with since you can run 100 apps all
using different version of PHP, ROR or w/e since each application container
can be assigned to a different app pool which is completely isolated from the
others.

Docker is pretty much a necessity to manage a software ecosystem which was not
built completely from the ground up on a single homogeneous framework, since
the solution before that was simply split your apps cross multiple servers (or
live with Chroot).

